# عملاق المواقع المختص والشامل لمواقع البحوث والكتب ...



## مهندس المحبة (15 يونيو 2009)

أقدم لكم أخواني الأعزاء هذا الموضوع والمختص والشامل لمواقع البحوث والكتب والذي وعدتكم به من قبل أرجو الأستفادة والدعاء ..........
وأرجو من كل واحد ليه موقع للبحوث أو الكتب أضافته لتعم الفائدة للجميع ...

http://www.readfree.net/htm/200607/198473.html

http://www.tzhealth.com

http://molbiol.ru/forums/index.php?act=catalog&can=lit&bb_area=40

http://molbiol.ru/forums/index.php

http://www.ebooksbay.org

http://www.ebooksbay.org/DownloadStuffz.com____Ebooks

http://trivuz.com/books

http://www.tech78.com/ebook

http://allfreedownloadlinks.com/category/free-ebooks-downloads

http://cooldoggebooks.blogspot.com/


http://ebooksrapidshare.blogspot.com

http://technicalline.blogspot.com/

http://www.tzhealth.com/health/

http://aevn.fr/topic/1000-ebook-rapidshare-megaupload-ebooks-pdf-t2423/

http://mega-free-download-site.blogspot.com/

http://www.ebookshare.net/

http://www.xboard.us/forumdisplay.php?f=37

http://www.filebook.net/

http://www.artikel-software.com/blog/ebooks/

http://www.digibooks.cn/EBooks/

http://new.biotechbytes.com/

http://www.ebookslab.info/

http://rapidshare.com/users/P6W8FG

http://ebooksrapidshare.blogspot.com/

http://get-free-softwares.blogspot.com/

http://www.rapidshareddl.com/free-download-ebook.htm

http://medebooks.blogspot.com/

http://www.medpharm.blogspot.com/

http://rapidshareebookss.blogspot.com/

http://www.physicsforums.com/index.php

http://ebooksrapidshare.blogspot.com/

http://download-medical-ebooks.blogspot.com/

http://medical-ebooks.blogspot.com/

http://rapidshareebooklibrary.blogspot.com/

http://fileshunt.com/?q=polymer+book+rapidshare

http:www.ebooks.mzwriter.com

http://www.digmybook.com/index.php

http://maddogebooks.awardspace.com/

http://www.blogtoplist.com/technology/

http://medicalebooksclub.blogspot.com/

http://www.physicsforums.com/index.php

http://downloadbookmaster.blogspot.com/

http://fileshunt.com/?q=polymer book rapidshare

http://medical-mafia.blogspot.com/

http://bookpoints.blogspot.com/

http://www.irbme.ir/BME_handbook

http://new.biotechbytes.com/

http://rapidshareebooklibrary.blogspot.com/

http://emedicalsoftware.blogspot.com/

http://seebooks.blogspot.com/

http://medicoresource.blogspot.com/

http://ebook4doctor.blogspot.com/

http://ebooksonly.blogspot.com/

http://ebook9999.blogspot.com/

http://palzumtips.wordpress.com/

http://www.myebookshare.info/

http://www.freebookcity.com

http://www.ebook3000.com/

http://www.ebookee.com/

http://freemedicalebooks.net/

http://www.rapidfind.org/upload/forumdisplay.php?f=19

http://www.rapidsharegrabber.org/

http://buzz.omgili.com/topic/medical+ebook

http://www.pinoyunderground.com/showthread.php?t=48447&mode=linear

http://farsa.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=13

http://farsa.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=52631#post52631

http://allfreeebookdownload.blogspot.com

http://www.blogtoplist.com/academics/blogdetails-31030.html

http://freebookslinks.wordpress.com

http://shahid-tutesworld.blogspot.com

http://downloadebookz.info

http://www.jorcad.com/library.html

http://www.1clickebooks.com/

http://feedfury.com/*******/11662245-free_electronics_handbook_ebooks_projects.html

http://ebook9999.blogspot.com/

http://freebook.blogcu.com/

http://free-book.58search.com/

http://forum.downarchive.com/forum/rapidshare-megaupload/f-106-p-10.html

http://ebooks.g8online.net/

http://meetscience.wordpress.com/e-books-news-info/

http://rapidlibrary.com/

http://4megaupload.com/

http://www.flazx.com/

http://medicalbooks4everyone.blogspot.com/

http://www.addebook.com/

http://downloadebookz.info/

http://viewzoft.com/

http://www.freshwap.net/blogsection/ebooks/

http://nasservb.blogfa.com/post-137.aspx

http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/

http://www.xboard.us/forumdisplay.php?f=37

http://www.literature-free.com/

http://rapidshare.com/users/52F7SE

http://ebookslib.com/

http://www.nuneworld.net/

http://www.4shared.com/

http://freeebookslinks.blogspot.com/

http://free-book.58search.com/

http://www.cnshare.org/index.php/

http://www.myebookshare.info/

http://ebooksbaba.com/

http://www.bookwarez.org/

http://physbooks.com/

http://www.ebook.joneidi.ir/

http://analogstuff.net/2007/05/ebook-links.html

http://ebooks.katz.cd/

http://ebookszip.blogspot.com/

http://ebooksonly.blogspot.com/

http://vang-vang.blogspot.com/search/label/E-Books

http://www.ccebook.cn/english/default.asp​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ...........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 يونيو 2009)

مواقع مجانية أخرى لتنزيل الكتب :

http://www.freebookspot.com/
http://4ebooks.org/
http://www.free-ebooks.net/
http://manybooks.net/
http://www.getfreeebooks.com/
http://freecomputerbooks.com/
http://www.scribd.com/
http://www.globusz.com/
http://www.franklin.com/freelibrary/
http://www.onlinecomputerbooks.com/
http://www.zipsites.ru/books/edocs/edocs_list.php
http://www.avaxhome.ru/ebooks
http://mocosoft.com/ebooks.html
http://www.blueportal.org/
http://www.giuciao.com/books/sort.php?by=Engineering
http://www.ebooksclub.org/
http://www.betah.co.il/ (Very Good)
http://www.xpressionsz.com/
http://www.b213.net/
http://www.yoknall.com
http://www.oebook.com/
http://www.33367.com/
http://www.pdfchm.com (Direct Links Without Rapidshare)
http://www.ebooksportal.org/
http://www.giuciao.com/
http://www.freebooksclub.co.nr/
http://forum.andr.net
http://forum.koobe.net
http://www.bestfreeebooksdownload.com/
http://www.ebookzone.net/index.asp
http://www.itebookhome.com​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 يونيو 2009)

http://www.technomac.blogspot.com/

http://www.readfree.net/htm/200607/198473.html

http://www.tzhealth.com/

http://molbiol.ru/forums/index.php?a...lit&bb_area=40

http://molbiol.ru/forums/index.php

http://www.ebooksbay.org/

http://www.ebooksbay.org/DownloadStuffz.com____Ebooks/

http://trivuz.com/books/

http://www.tech78.com/ebook/

http://allfreedownloadlinks.com/cate...oks-downloads/

http://cooldoggebooks.blogspot.com/

http://ebooksrapidshare.blogspot.com

http://technicalline.blogspot.com/

http://www.tzhealth.com/health/

http://aevn.fr/topic/1000-ebook-rapi...oks-pdf-t2423/

http://mega-free-download-site.blogspot.com/

http://www.ebookshare.net/

http://www.xboard.us/forumdisplay.php?f=37

http://www.filebook.net/

http://www.artikel-software.com/blog/ebooks/

http://www.digibooks.cn/EBooks/

http://new.biotechbytes.com/

http://www.ebookslab.info/

http://rapidshare.com/users/P6W8FG

http://ebooksrapidshare.blogspot.com/

http://get-free-softwares.blogspot.com/

http://www.rapidshareddl.com/free-download-ebook.htm

http://medebooks.blogspot.com/

http://www.medpharm.blogspot.com/

http://rapidshareebookss.blogspot.com/

http://www.physicsforums.com/index.php

http://ebooksrapidshare.blogspot.com/

http://download-medical-ebooks.blogspot.com/

http://medical-ebooks.blogspot.com/

http://rapidshareebooklibrary.blogspot.com/

http://fileshunt.com/?q=polymer+book+rapidshare

http://ebooks.mzwriter.com​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 يونيو 2009)

http://www.digmybook.com/index.php

http://maddogebooks.awardspace.com/

http://www.blogtoplist.com/technology/

http://medicalebooksclub.blogspot.com/

http://www.physicsforums.com/index.php

http://downloadbookmaster.blogspot.com/

http://fileshunt.com/?q=polymer book rapidshare

http://medical-mafia.blogspot.com/

http://bookpoints.blogspot.com/

http://www.irbme.ir/BME_handbook

http://new.biotechbytes.com/

http://rapidshareebooklibrary.blogspot.com/

http://emedicalsoftware.blogspot.com/

http://seebooks.blogspot.com/

http://medicoresource.blogspot.com/

http://ebook4doctor.blogspot.com/

http://ebooksonly.blogspot.com/

http://ebook9999.blogspot.com/

http://palzumtips.wordpress.com/

http://www.myebookshare.info/

http://www.freebookcity.com

http://www.ebook3000.com/

http://www.ebookee.com/

http://freemedicalebooks.net/

http://www.rapidfind.org/upload/forumdisplay.php?f=19

http://www.rapidsharegrabber.org/

http://buzz.omgili.com/topic/medical+ebook

http://www.pinoyunderground.com/show...47&mode=linear

http://farsa.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=13

http://farsa.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=52631#post52631

http://allfreeebookdownload.blogspot.com/

http://www.blogtoplist.com/academics...ils-31030.html

http://freebookslinks.wordpress.com/

http://shahid-tutesworld.blogspot.com/

http://downloadebookz.info/

http://www.jorcad.com/library.html

http://www.1clickebooks.com/

http://feedfury.com/*******/11662245..._projects.html

http://ebook9999.blogspot.com/

http://freebook.blogcu.com/

http://free-book.58search.com/

http://forum.downarchive.com/forum/r...-106-p-10.html

http://ebooks.g8online.net/

http://meetscience.wordpress.com/e-books-news-info/

http://rapidlibrary.com/

http://4megaupload.com/

http://www.flazx.com/

http://medicalbooks4everyone.blogspot.com/

http://www.addebook.com/

http://downloadebookz.info/

http://viewzoft.com/

http://www.freshwap.net/blogsection/ebooks/

http://nasservb.blogfa.com/post-137.aspx

http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/

http://www.xboard.us/forumdisplay.php?f=37

http://www.literature-free.com/

http://rapidshare.com/users/52F7SE

http://ebookslib.com/

http://www.nuneworld.net​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 يونيو 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/

http://freeebookslinks.blogspot.com/

http://free-book.58search.com/

http://www.cnshare.org/index.php/

http://www.myebookshare.info/

http://ebooksbaba.com/

http://www.bookwarez.org/

http://physbooks.com/

http://www.ebook.joneidi.ir/

http://analogstuff.net/2007/05/ebook-links.html

http://ebooks.katz.cd/

http://ebookszip.blogspot.com/

http://ebooksonly.blogspot.com/

http://vang-vang.blogspot.com/search/label/E-Books

http://www.ccebook.cn/english/default.asp​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 يونيو 2009)

هذه مجموعه جديده وجد تها 
واحب اضيفها
Free E-books
O'Reilly online
http://www.oreilly.com/openbook/
http://sysadmin.oreilly.com/
Computer books and manuals
http://www.hoganbooks.com/freebook/webbooks.html
http://www.informit.com/itlibrary/
http://www.fore.com/support/manuals/home/home.htm http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/webbuy/freebooks.html
The Network Book
http://www.cs.columbia.edu/netbook/
Some #bookwarez.efnet.irc links
http://www.extrema.net/books/links.shtml
Some #bookwarez.efnet.irc fiction
http://194.58.154.90:4431/enscifi/
Pimpas online books (Indonesia)
http://202.159.16.55/~pimpa2000
http://202.159.15.46/~om-pimpa/buku
Security, privacy and cryptography
http://theory.lcs.mit.edu/~rivest/crypto-security.html
http://www.oberlin.edu/~brchkind/cyphernomicon/
My own misc online reading material
http://www.eastcoastfx.com/docs/admin-guides/
http://www.eastcoastfx.com/~jorn/reading/
Computer books
http://solaris.inorg.chem.msu.ru/cs-books/
http://sweetrude.net/~cab/books/
http://alaska.mine.nu/books/
http://poprocks.dyn.ns.ca/dave/books/
http://58-160.skarland.uaf.edu/books/
http://202.186.247.194/~ebook/
http://hooligans.org/reference/
Linux documentation
http://www.linuxdoc.org/docs.html
FreeBSD documentation
http://www.freebsd.org/tutorials/
Sun documentation
http://osiris.imw.tu-clausthal.de:8888/
http://uran.vvsu.ru:8888/
SGI documentation
http://newton.unicc.chalmers.se/ebt-bin/nph-dweb/dynaweb;td=2
http://techpubs.sgi.com/library/tpl/cgi-bin/init.cgi
IBM Online Redbooks
http://www.redbooks.ibm.com/
Digital UNIX documentation http://www.unix.digital.com/faqs/publications/base_doc/DOCUMENTATION/V40D_HTML/V40D_HTML/LIBRARY.HTM
File system Hierarchy Standard
http://www.pathname.com/fhs/2.0/fhs-toc.html
http://www.linuxbase.com/
UNIX stuff
http://www.ucs.ed.ac.uk/~unixhelp/index.html
http://www.uwsg.indiana.edu/usail/ http://www.isu.edu/departments/comcom/unix/workshop/unixindex.html http://www.franken.de/users/lorien/unix.html
http://www.cs.buffalo.edu/~milun/unix.programming.html
Programmers reading
http://www.programmersheaven.com/
http://www.cs.monash.edu.au/~alanf/se_proj97/
Programming Pearls 2nd edition
http://www.cs.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/pearls/
C stuff
http://www.strath.ac.uk/CC/Courses/NewCcourse/ccourse.html
http://www.cm.cf.ac.uk/Dave/C/CE.html
http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial.html
http://www.cs.virginia.edu/c++programdesign/slides/ http://www.icce.rug.nl/docs/cplusplus/cplusplus.html
Perl stuff
http://www.webdesigns1.com/perl/ir.html
http://www.ictp.trieste.it/texi/perl/perl_toc.html
http://www.itknowledge.com/tpj/
http://www.plover.com/~mjd/perl/
Java stuff
http://www.cs.brown.edu/courses/cs016/book/ http://polaris.cis.ksu.edu/~schmidt/CIS200/ http://www.daimi.au.dk/dProg1/java/langspec-1.0/index.html
Lisp stuff
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/project/ai-repository/ai/html/cltl/mirrors.html
http://www.cs.tulane.edu/www/Villamil/lisp/
Ada stuff
http://www.adahome.com/Tutorials/
Database reading
http://www.bus.orst.edu/faculty/brownc/lectures/db_tutor/index.htm
SQL stuff
http://w3.one.net/~jhoffman/sqltut.htm http://www.doc.mmu.ac.uk/STAFF/E.Ferneley/SQL/index.htm http://www.daimi.au.dk/~oracle/sql/index.html
Visual Basic stuff
http://www.vb-world.net/books/
Handbook of Applied Cryptography
http://www.cacr.math.uwaterloo.ca/hac/
X Window System
http://tronche.com/gui/x/
http://www.cen.com/mw3/refs.html
http://www.gaijin.com/X/
GTK and Gnome stuff
http://developer.gnome.org/doc/GGAD/ggad.html
QT and KDE stuff
http://www.troll.no/qt/
http://developer.kde.org/documentation/tutorials/index.html http://www.arrakis.es/~rlarrosa/tutorial.html
Corba stuff
http://www.iona.com/hyplan/vinoski/
TCP/IP info
http://www.tunix.kun.nl/ptr/tcpip.html
Misc programmers reading
http://www.cs.wisc.edu/~chilimbi/Pubs.html http://www.ic.arizona.edu/~nromano/spring99/readings.htm
Some useful tech articles
http://www.sysadminmag.com/
http://www.dotcomma.org/
Considering Hacking Constructive
http://www.firstmonday.dk/issues/issue4_2/gisle/index.html
Eric's Random Writings
http://www.tuxedo.org/~esr/writings/
IBM's History
http://www.ibm.com/ibm/history/story/text.html
Electronic Publishing
http://www.civeng.carleton.ca/~nholtz/ElectronicPublishing.html
Digital processing
http://www.dspguide.com/pdfbook.htm​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 يونيو 2009)

The Hardware Book
http://sunsite.auc.dk/hwb/
Network iQ Router Reference Manual
http://www.teltrend.co.nz/documentation/networkiq/rel74/html/rmtoc.htm
Cisco Product Documentation
http://www.cisco.com/univercd/cc/td/doc/product/
Novell developers’ appnotes
http://developer.novell.com/research/appnotes/
Icons for your desktop
http://nether.tky.hut.fi/iconstore/
Hackers' Hall of Fame at Discovery Online
http://www.discovery.com/area/technology/hackers/hackers.html
Symbols and signs and ideograms and stuff
http://www.symbols.com/ Dictionaries http://www.ohiolink.edu/db/oed.html
http://www.ohiolink.edu/db/ahd.html
http://www.ohiolink.edu/db/columbia.html http://www.ohiolink.edu/db/thes.html http://www.eb.com:180/
Misc reading material
http://dali.orgland.ru/tcd/
http://www.ud.se/english/press/pdf_publ.htm
Dante’s Inferno
http://sophia.smith.edu/~lkleinbe/dante/home.html
http://www.divinecomedy.org/
Books and texts
http://digital.library.upenn.edu/books/
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/books.html
http://www.ipl.org/reading/books/
http://www.nakedword.org/
http://sunsite.berkeley.edu/alex/
Literature stuff
http://lion.chadwyck.co.uk:8080/
http://www.swan.ac.uk/uwp/lit.htm
Octavo books
http://www.octavo.com/
Project Gutenberg - books and texts
http://www.promo.net/pg/
Project Runeberg - Scandinavian in books and texts http://www.lysator.liu.se/runeberg/katalog.html
The Elements of Style
http://www.bartleby.com/141/index.html
Bigtext - illustrated books and manuals for DOS http://www.ozemail.com.au/~kevsol/oldfav.html#bigtext
Breeze - a complete text system for Windows
http://www.ozemail.com.au/~kevsol/sware.html#brzwin
Language links
http://www.june29.com/HLP/
Grimm’s' fairy tales
http://www.nationalgeographic.com/grimm/archive.html
Winnie the Pooh
http://www.machaon.ru/pooh/
Seven Wonders of the World
http://ce.eng.usf.edu/pharos/wonders/
Medieval history
http://www.fordham.edu/halsall/sbook2.html
Misc history
http://www.usaor.net/users/ipm/*******s.html
http://www.homeusers.prestel.co.uk/littleton/re0_cath.htm
Stonehenge’s Legends
http://www.missgien.net/stonehenge/legends.html
In Parentheses historical papers
http://www.inpar.dhs.org/
Bulfinchs Mythology
http://www.bulfinch.org/
The Dead Sea Scrolls
http://lcweb.loc.gov/exhibits/scrolls/toc.html
Qumran historical site
http://www.kalia.org.il/Qumran/
Index of cults
http://www.totentanz.de/kmedeke/cults.htm
Heretical speculation
http://www.calweb.com/~queribus/gnosticgnus.html
The esoteric Ordo Supremus Militaris Templi Hierosolymitani http://www.osmth.org/index.html
Runes and Norse stuff
http://www.multiart.nu/grimner/
http://www.eastcoastfx.com/~jorn/runes/
Extinction level events
http://members.xoom.com/korwisi/ele/english/index.html
http://impact.arc.nasa.gov/
http://www.boulder.swri.edu/clark/ncar.html
Stephen Hawkings Universe
http://www.pbs.org/wnet/hawking/html/home.html
The constellations
http://www.dibonsmith.com/constel.htm
Falling into a black hole
http://casasrv.colorado.edu/~ajsh/schw.shtml
Gravity is a push
http://www.epicom.com/gravitypush/
Online audio books
http://www.broadcast.com/books/scifi/
ElecBooks
http://www.elecbook.com/eblist.htm
NewMedia Classics
http://www.newmediaclassics.com/
Online Books Archive
http://docs.online.bg/
Internet Public Library
http://www.ipl.org/
Rocket-Library.com
http://www.rocket-library.com/categories.asp
PalmPilot E-Text Ring
http://www.webring.org/cgi-bin/webring?ring=pilot_text&id=2&List​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 يونيو 2009)

مجموعات من الكتب

تجدونها هنا



400 كتاب فى العلوم هنا



http://www.giuciao.com/books/sort.php?by=Science



156 كتاب كيمياء هنا



http://www.giuciao.com/books/sort.php?by=Chemistry



500 كتاب فى الطب هنا



http://www.giuciao.com/books/sort.php?by=Medicine



257 كتاب فى الهندسه هنا



http://www.giuciao.com/books/sort.php?by=Engineering



25 كتاب فى الفيزياء هنا



http://booklaptop.com/search.php?q=Physics&search=Search



30 كتاب فى الهندسه الكيميائيه هنا


http://booklaptop.com/search.php?q=Chemical+Engeneering



30 كتاب بيولوجى هنا


http://booklaptop.com/search.php?q=Biology&search=Search



Ebooks Collection:

http://www.megaupload.com/?f=R8G62AN1
​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 يونيو 2009)

اليكم احبتي في الله

هذه المجموعة الضخمة والمتنوعة من الكتب

تضم العديد من الاختصاصات 

العلمية والمعرفية المتنوعة 

الحجم

الكلي هو 30 Gb


على هيئة روابط منفصلة ، لكل كتاب رابطه الخاص الذي يميزه ويصفه

حمل احتياجك وماترغب به من كتب متنوعة
على الرابط الاتي


http://sharingmatrix.net/folder/1648​


----------



## أبو معمر (15 يونيو 2009)

مجهود جبار منك أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 يونيو 2009)

كل الهلا وشكرا على المرور ..........


----------



## ميس الحلوة (19 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهووووووود ووفقك الله على ماتقدمه ................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورة ..............


----------



## البلاتين (1 يوليو 2009)

تحية طيبة .. فعلا عمل مميز .. للامام وفقك الله .. وسدد خطاكم ..


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور وحلت البركة بوجودك .........


----------



## العشعوشي (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود المتميز


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور الموضوع ...........


----------



## حنان المهندس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله الأستفادة .......


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود رائع وعمل مميز
مشكوووووووووووووووور يالغالي


----------



## correng (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## enas2 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله شكرا بجد مجهود رائع جدا ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## soflex (26 أكتوبر 2009)

لأ والله بجد ما شاء الله عليك .. فعلا مجهود جبااااااار بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على مروركم ومنورين .........


----------



## goran-che.eng (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*روعة في الابداع*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

كل الهلا فيك ومنور ..........


----------



## يمامة بغداد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

عفاك الله على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

منورين .........


----------



## hazam mohamed (29 يناير 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد ابراهيم مرعي (6 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رناحميد (7 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بك يامهندس المحبة :وبالتوفيق


----------



## خولة نورة (11 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياايها المشرفالمتميز نفعك الله من علمك


----------



## مسرة التكريتي (13 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صوناي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم واذا امكن اريد كتاب كامل على ثيراجا خاص بالكهرباء وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

صوناي قال:


> شكرا لكم واذا امكن اريد كتاب كامل على ثيراجا خاص بالكهرباء وشكرا مرة اخرى



أرجو ذكر الأسم باللغة الأنكليزية لكي أستطيع توفيره والتوفيق ........


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## ابو عبدالغفار (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز مجهود كبير ومشكور جدا زادك الله علما 
اخي العزيز محتاج موضوع عن النفط وتكريرالنفط وكل مايتعلق ويحتوي فيديوا وanimation لاني محتاجة جدا في تدريس الطلبة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو عبدالغفار قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز مجهود كبير ومشكور جدا زادك الله علما
> اخي العزيز محتاج موضوع عن النفط وتكريرالنفط وكل مايتعلق ويحتوي فيديوا وanimation لاني محتاجة جدا في تدريس الطلبة



أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز أرجو زيارة هذا الرابط في http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135125.html
وأرجو منك متابعة المواضيع في قسم الصناعات البتروكيميائية للزيادة في المواضيع وبالتوفيق ....


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

*مجهود جبار منك أتمنى لك التوفيق*​


----------



## رامه (24 يناير 2011)

وفقك الله وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## المدخلي ناصر (22 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين عالمجهود الجبار والرائع 

شكرا جويلا لكم


----------



## alkhaleelco (22 فبراير 2011)

شيئ جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (26 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هاني1986 (11 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق ومشكور


----------



## احمدجاسم المهندس (13 مارس 2011)

عاشت ايدك والله عمل رائع بس اني ردت كتاب عن adhesiveتفاصيل عن التفاعلات التي تتم ولم اصل الى نتيجه اريد موقع مفيد وطريقة التحميل والله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## s.sakr (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا اخي علي هذا المجهود الجميل


----------



## f2000 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ان شاء الله اخي العزيز ممكن حلول كتاب treybal


----------



## م باسل وردان (10 سبتمبر 2011)

يعني بصراحة تعجز الكلمات لشكركرائع جدا والحقيقة بدأ باستخدامها 
وكنت ناوي اطلب منك بعض المواقع المفيدة
الله يجزاك الخير ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
الله يبارك فيك وفي علمك ....... الله يوفقك يارب


----------



## عبدوحميد (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا


----------



## رانيا م (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراااا مهندس الحبة 
كل هالمواقع اكيد تتطلب بحث واسع ومكثف الله يعطيك الف عافيه على هجهود


----------



## aboali_ashor (27 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------

